# VDSL, VDSL2 Providers > Vodafone VDSL >  Γνώμη για Vodafone

## GiannisKala

Καλησπέρα, αυτή την στιγμή έχει λήξει το συμβόλαιο της Cosmote για 50/5, απεριόριστα σταθερά και 2 ώρες ομιλία με 34 ευρώ. Η μόνη επιλογή από ότι μου είπαν είναι 36 ευρώ για το ίδιο πακέτο με άλλες 5 ώρες ομιλίας(μου είπαν πως η περιοχή δεν υποστηρίζει 100mbps). Η Vodafone μου προσφέρει 100/10,απεριόριστα σταθερά και 5 ώρες ομιλίας μόνο με 26 ευρώ. Γενικά η γραμμή με την cosmote δεν πέφτει ποτέ και πιάνω όλη την ταχύτητα, ανησυχώ αν γίνει αλλαγή σε vodafone πως θα έχω προβλήματα. Η ταχύτητα υποτίθεται είναι εγγυημένη αλλά δεν τους έχω εμπιστοσύνη. Έχει κανείς εμπειρία με την vodafone και αν ναι τι μου προτείνει να κάνω. Μου είπαν επίσης πως ο μέσος όρος της περιοχής είναι 83mbps.


Ορίστε το status στο modem:

Date / time
2022-02-05 18:17:59
Uptime
0 days, 10 hours, 1 minutes, 11 seconds
DSL Downstream
54970
 kBit/s
DSL Upstream
5494
 kBit/s
DSL / Link
In sync since 2022-02-05 08:25:26

DSL/Internet Status
Online since 2022-02-05 08:25:32

Transmission mode
VDSL2-17A Annex B
CRC Errors (Down/Up)
2263
FEC Errors (Down/Up)
10
SNR (Down/Up)
10.8 / 22.5
 dB
Attenuation (Down/Up)
13.5 / 18.0
 dB

----------


## netblues

Ε με 13.5 db attenuation τα 80-85 ειναι εφικτα, οπου και αν πας. Ομως αυτο δεν κανει την διαφορα. Ειτε 80-85 ειτε 100, μικρες οι διαφορες. Τα 5 mbit upload ειναι πιο σημαντικα.
Απο πλευρας συνδεσης οπου και να πας ειναι το ιδιο. Ιδιος χαλκος, ιδιο crosstalk καi εφοσον μιλαμε για 100mbit, ιδιο dslam.

----------


## GiannisKala

Ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση! Διάβασα πως η vodafone έχει πολλές αποσυνδέσεις κτλ για αυτό ρώτησα. Πολύ πιθανό να αλλάξω σε vodafone.

----------


## netblues

Οτι αποσυνδεσεις δεν εχουν να κανουν με το παροχο. Σιγουρα οχι σε καμπινες. Ιδια γευση

----------


## GiannisKala

Να ενημερώσω πως στο συμβόλαιο αναγράφεται πως ο μέσος όρος ταχύτητας είναι 86(53 η χαμηλότερη ταχύτητα) down και 9,8(9,2 η χαμηλότερη ταχύτητα) up για την περιοχή οπότε ελπίζω να πάει καλά!

----------

